# So Cal Tweek and Tune



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey guys, now that the season is over, I think it's time to plan a tweek and tune at Autobachs. Anybody new or has never had their car tweeked on for better sound, this is the meet to go to. I will be providing an rta and mic, and hope that some of the master tuners will show.

Proposed dates are December 5th, 12th, or 19th. The date will be decided by a vote and the date will be finalized on Nov. 15th at 3pm pst.

Lets have some fun. Vote now!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jim, that's a great idea!

Man, I really like that. Instead of a GTG you're just offering up a tuning day. I may take a cue from you, man.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Will be it be otay for noobs to show up and listen and learn?

Danke.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

absolutely!! that is part of the reason for having it. All are welcome. You can come on a bicycle with handlebar speakers if you want!!


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Where is Autobachs located? I'm very interested getting my car audio tune right.



BigRed said:


> Hey guys, now that the season is over, I think it's time to plan a tweek and tune at Autobachs. Anybody new or has never had their car tweeked on for better sound, this is the meet to go to. I will be providing an rta and mic, and hope that some of the master tuners will show.
> 
> Proposed dates are December 5th, 12th, or 19th. The date will be decided by a vote and the date will be finalized on Nov. 15th at 3pm pst.
> 
> Lets have some fun. Vote now!!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Uy, too bad I will be overseas, Jim....
Otherwise I will treat you lunch for your boy winning because of judges


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

cancel your trip.....this is way more important!!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I can bring my RTA as well, but It needs an outlet. I guess if someone can bring a dc to ac converter it will work. 

Any chance regional winners buy lunch for everyone with their prize $$$$


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

circa40 said:


> I can bring my RTA as well, but It needs an outlet. I guess if someone can bring a dc to ac converter it will work.
> 
> Any chance regional winners buy lunch for everyone with their prize $$$$


X2 :laugh:
Especially the ones who won 2 1st place.. Ahem!!!  
I tap, I tap !!!!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

BigRed said:


> absolutely!! that is part of the reason for having it. All are welcome. You can come on a bicycle with handlebar speakers if you want!!


Bueno! I'll look forward to it, even without the handlebar speakers!


----------



## Mazda6i07 (Jul 1, 2009)

Someone needs to do something like this in central florida.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Any one of those days works for me. Just let us know when.

I can bring my PC RTA as well.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

duckymcse said:


> Where is Super Autobacs located? I'm very interested getting my car audio tune right.


12645 Beach Blvd
Stanton, CA 90680
714-903-9900


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

in for tuning...


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm going to do my best to make this event, I really could use some help tuning.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It looks like we're going to have a good turnout.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

As always it depends on date, but im down for it. The only problem is i prefer to drink and tune LOL


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

vote brotha!! that's how we come up with the date!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> The only problem is I prefer to drink and tune LOL


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

done voterated!!


----------



## Casedot (Apr 15, 2005)

Awesome... I have been away from Car Audio for far too long. This will be perfect to remind me of what i have missed.


----------



## agb4but (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in! It would be awesome to hear some cars with tuned systems.
I voted for Dec. 5th. I think the 19th is too close to Christmas.

Joseph


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice! I'm less than 20 minutes from there 



michaelsil1 said:


> 12645 Beach Blvd
> Stanton, CA 90680
> 714-903-9900


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks like the 5th is gonna be the date. we will see


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I voted 5th, hopefully my car will be playing music by then...


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm still working on different setups but I've been missing too many shows, so I'll do my best to make this one. My g/f might be running another marathon around the 5th so I'll be voting for the 12th


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

wow I'm the only one on the 19th, that sucks. Well Jim I tried ha ha


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

wow! this is awesome, Ill be there for sure. I really need help in tuning my system.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry to hear that George, I was looking forward to checking out your carputer  looking forward to seeing you akbare!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Do we have enough votes for a date yet? :chinese:


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Will ya tune my stock setup  jk jk... I'm down to show up and just hang out and check out what people have done.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

BigRed said:


> . The date will be decided by a vote and the date will be finalized on Nov. 15th at 3pm pst.
> 
> Lets have some fun. Vote now!!


 Looking forward to seeing everybody


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> sorry to hear that George, I was looking forward to checking out your carputer


Yeah George, we want to check out your new stuff.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

This is awesome...if i had finished my car by then...otherwise -_- boo


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

hell ya i need to get my setup tuned!!!!voted


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yeah George, we want to check out your new stuff.


Ha Ha, I wish I could too! Didn't have time to really 'polish' it since the summer. Of course other things got in the way...like I went back to Seas 10s midbasses and again I blew one...in the first 10 minutes of listening. Madisound sent the new one to the wrong address... again, priceless, just like the good ole days of Seas Monster, listen till it smokes ftw!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Ha Ha, I wish I could too! Didn't have time to really 'polish' it since the summer. Of course other things got in the way...like I went back to Seas 10s midbasses and again I blew one...in the first 10 minutes of listening. Madisound sent the new one to the wrong address... again, priceless, just like the good ole days of Seas Monster, listen till it smokes ftw!


Would a 10" Pro Audio Driver work for you?

This seems like it would be pretty hard to blow:


B&C SPEAKERS


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone gonna be here with a passive setup?

I'm new to serious car audio and I want to hear what the differences can be between passive and active systems.

Danke.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

astrochex said:


> *Anyone gonna be here with a passive setup?
> *
> I'm new to serious car audio and I want to hear what the differences can be between passive and active systems.
> 
> Danke.















Dave is running a Passive setup, but Grandpa Dave hasn't come to any of our events since we made him feel like an old man. :laugh:


FYI


I'm older than Dave.


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm running a passive setup. I'm very curious how much better other people active setup compare to mine. I hope I can make it to this event, finger cross 



astrochex said:


> Anyone gonna be here with a passive setup?
> 
> I'm new to serious car audio and I want to hear what the differences can be between passive and active systems.
> 
> Danke.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


>


ha, I figured there would be some reaction to the "p-word"!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I've heard some great Passive Systems.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Casted my vote for the 5th...I'm in for the final meet of the year.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Would a 10" Pro Audio Driver work for you?
> 
> This seems like it would be pretty hard to blow:
> 
> ...


That's exactly what my backup choice is. If I blow another Seas 10 B&C is what it is. There is a marginal benefit with the Seas, more sensitive on the bottom end given it takes the pounding. 

Making the 5th will be a pain but I'll try. My car/setup is a mess but it's kickin!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Dave is running a Passive setup, but Grandpa Dave hasn't come to any of our events since we made him feel like an old man. :laugh:
> 
> 
> FYI
> ...


 I'll be there............. Right now I'm enjoying watching you guys figure out a date. But we better hurry, My mother in law recently moved around the corner from Autobachs. I've driven by a few times. Red Robin is closed along with some other business in that center. Autobachs lot always appears empty. I'm thinking it cannot go on too much longer with Autobach v. 2.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^ Hi Dave 

I'm hoping to make it up to see everyone... whenever the date. Rebuilding some of the Accord, so it's a bit different.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^ some? lol....looking forward to it Kevin


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

BigRed said:


> ^ some? lol....looking forward to it Kevin


Yeah, well, I guess it would be a little hard to exaggerate...


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Rebuilding some of the Accord, so it's a bit different.


last time we talked you were redoing the amprack. what's the newest changes?


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm building my Excursion... hope to finish by next week so I'll be there. 
Thank you BigRed


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

there will be an audio control rta, as well as a laptop based rta. there will also be a power inverter so we can charge laptops, and run the audio control


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I'll be there............. Right now I'm enjoying watching you guys figure out a date. But we better hurry, My mother in law recently moved around the corner from Autobachs. I've driven by a few times. Red Robin is closed along with some other business in that center. Autobachs lot always appears empty. I'm thinking it cannot go on too much longer with Autobach v. 2.



So that's where the sense of urgency comes from: Dave's mother in law is on the prowl!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I was hoping for a world debut of mother in law jokes...tough crowd.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, I actually got some of my system in. Somethings wrong with my sub channel, so I will be showing up with a pure and true 2 way. Heathens beware...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

My System has taken a Dump. I've lost gradually 70% of the output on the right Tweeter. I'll see if I can track down the cause next week.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

2 hours to vote guys


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I was hoping for a world debut of mother in law jokes...tough crowd.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

ok guys its official!! December 5th at Autobachs. starts at 10am. Lets have some fun  See you guys there!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

***** Cat wants to know if you're starting a new thread?















:jester:


Have I gone too far with this one?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

For shame Michael :mean:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> For shame Michael :mean:



I'm guessing this means I've gone too far. :blush:


----------

